# qpkg

## William

Hallo da draußen,

kleine Frage zu qpkg. 

Bei mir funktionieren qpkg nicht richtig, zumindest einzelne Optionen.

qpkg -l packet, zeigt nicht alle installierten Dateien eines Packetes sondern meist nur Bibilotheken. Was mach ich falsch?

Wenn ich versuch aspell-de zu installieren, sagt mir die shell, dass der Befehl unsq nicht gefunden wird. Wie bekomme ich heraus in welchem Packet der Befehl zu finden ist?

mfg 

Florian

----------

## maystorm

 *Florian alias William wrote:*   

> Bei mir funktionieren qpkg nicht richtig, zumindest einzelne Optionen. qpkg -l packet, zeigt nicht alle installierten Dateien eines Packetes sondern meist nur Bibilotheken. Was mach ich falsch?

 

Ah, dann bin ich nicht der einzige, bei dem es nicht (mehr) funzt. Das qpkg der Gentoo-Version 1.2 scheint broken zu sein; mit Version 1.1a lief qpkg -l noch perfekt.

Als vorübergehende Abhilfe versuch mal zusätzlich die -v Option (verbose-Mode); dann kriegt man zwar 'n bisserl mehr Informationen wie md5-Summen und so'n Kram, aber zumindest alle Dateien, die zu einem Paket gehören.

BTW: Weiss jemand, wie man bei Gentoo einen Bug Report initiiert?

----------

## citizen428

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> BTW: Weiss jemand, wie man bei Gentoo einen Bug Report initiiert?

 

Es ist ein Link auf der Homepage zu https://bugs.gentoo.org dort gibt es den Punkt "Enter a new bug report".

----------

## maystorm

Tja, wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil...   :Embarassed: 

----------

